# Canon RP compatible flashguns



## TempDW (Nov 24, 2022)

Hi all, I'm wanting a compact budget flashgun to fit on my RP hotshot. It doesn't need to be anything fancy, just using for indoor group photographs. 
Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm personally a fan of the Canon EL-100, it's tiny, but good enough to bounce of ceilings and walls in my home. The Godox TT350C is a bit larger and slightly more powerful, the Godox V860C II and III are huge and even more powerful.

Depending on your definition of compact, a used Canon 430EX I, II or III would also work on an RP.


----------



## danfaz (Dec 13, 2022)

bergstrom said:


> yongnuo 600 ex ii
> 
> works great


Not compact, though, as OP was looking for. A 600EX is almost bigger than the RP.


----------

